

Hipset (YC S12) Shows You The Music Content Facebook's Been Hiding - schlichtm
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2012/08/hipset-tracksby.html

======
ig1
The article shows a fundamental misunderstanding how Facebook filtering works.
If Facebook didn't have any kind of filtering on page updates then they'd
flood out friend updates which are much more important.

The likelihood that a particular fanpage update will get filtered out for an
individual user is dependent on how the user has interacted with the fanpage
in the past. If a user frequently clicks through/comments/etc on updates from
a fanpage then updates from that fanpage are far less likely to get filtered
out.

The whole sponsored stories thing was introduced a long time after Facebook
had started doing filtering.

Saying that the filtering is a conspiracy to help Facebook make money may well
be libelous.

------
tomasien
I'm going to repeat what ig1 said but it bears repeating: I'm forced to
correct musicians all the time on this: EVERY SINGLE THING is filtered by
Facebook based on what they think you want to see. If you're not interacting
with a band, they show it less frequently. Same thing with friends, TV shows,
everything.

This rumor that FB is doing this to charge bands infuriates me on a daily
basis. The ability to pay to show to all fans is a great way to tell FB a post
is really important. Only money can keep that honest.

~~~
nitrogen
_Only money can keep that honest._

<cynical>I guess bands with more money can be more honest then.</cynical>

~~~
freehunter
Being successful in life depends on getting the right things right and at the
right time. A band who cannot engage their audience is akin to a magician with
no stage presence. There are two paths to Facebook success I see in this
thread thus far. Engage your audience so they participate, or pay to make them
see you. It's not fair, but things rarely are.

Though to be honest, if you have to pay in order for your fans to take notice
of you, you're doing something wrong on the engaging fans front (although you
must be doing something right on the 'making money' front).

~~~
tomasien
I agree with you except where you say it's not fair. That's totally fair.
Engage or die, or as a last resort, pay. Why not? I LOVE the pay option: it
allows me to pay when things are really, really important, and it's usually
less than $10. Awesome! Without that, what could I do when I really need
everyone to know about a show, giveaway, or video shoot?

------
mkoijn
What's stopping Facebook from adding a filter by "Pages / Music" feature?

